# Custom chipper box Ideas????



## Stumpy VRTC (Mar 17, 2013)

I started my own tree care company about a year ago. I am at the point where I need a chipper truck. Im trying to find the truck that works best for me. I just recently went on a weekend long chipper truck shopping spree and came back empty handed. I decided to go back to the drawing board. 
Here is my question. I have a strong Dodge 3500 dually with a 8 ft contractor dump on it with flip down sides. I was wondering if any of you seasoned professionals have ever built a custom chip box on an existing dump bed like that? Does someone have any ideas or pictures of one that they have worked with or own? I have a good fabrication shop down the road from me that could build anything that I throw at them. I have a couple ideas but any feedback, pics, ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for your time
Stumpy


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 17, 2013)

Squid143 built a chip box insert for his dump bed. Here is a few of the lastest pics of it. You can search for posts of his and look for pictures, or pm him about reposting them on here for you.



squad143 said:


> Finally had the graphics shop put the "Characters" on the dump truck. I had a graphic artist draw the characters last spring.
> 
> Side view, removable ramps up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpy VRTC (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks 2treeornot2tree
I just sent him a message.


----------



## treecutterjr (Mar 17, 2013)

That one is Super Nice. This is a pic off an older truck that we retired. But it was a regular contractors dump and we had some rails welded to it and bolted wooden sides to it to create a chipper box. then painted it. You could weld rails and sides. Doesn't take much to make a regular dump into a chip box.


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 17, 2013)

*Just an idea*

Some of those flip down sides have stake pockets. You could have them build the sides top and front out of rectangular tube and sheet with the tubes extending down past the bottom of the wall in the right locations to slip into the stake pockets, making sure there is good insertion. You would be able to use your open box occasionally by hoisting the box off (i use the trusses in my shop to hoist a 400 lb contractor shell). Maybe some self tapping bolts through the sides into the tubes for those bumpy roads would be a good idea. You could also build a tailgate extension the same way. If you don't have stake pockets, I would use a flange on the inside along the bottom and bolt right to the deck, maybe ditching the fold down sides to shave weight. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 17, 2013)

Stumpy VRTC said:


> I started my own tree care company about a year ago. I am at the point where I need a chipper truck. Im trying to find the truck that works best for me. I just recently went on a weekend long chipper truck shopping spree and came back empty handed. I decided to go back to the drawing board.
> Here is my question. I have a strong Dodge 3500 dually with a 8 ft contractor dump on it with flip down sides. I was wondering if any of you seasoned professionals have ever built a custom chip box on an existing dump bed like that? Does someone have any ideas or pictures of one that they have worked with or own? I have a good fabrication shop down the road from me that could build anything that I throw at them. I have a couple ideas but any feedback, pics, ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time
> Stumpy



I have had several trucks built from the ground up. One thing I would do, and will with the next one God willing I am still here, is have the box stainless steel.


----------



## Stumpy VRTC (Mar 18, 2013)

treecutterjr said:


> That one is Super Nice. This is a pic off an older truck that we retired. But it was a regular contractors dump and we had some rails welded to it and bolted wooden sides to it to create a chipper box. then painted it. You could weld rails and sides. Doesn't take much to make a regular dump into a chip box.




Thanks tree cutterjr for the pic. I had a similar idea too. I think I am going to stay away from wood though. I want to try and make the chip box last as long as the truck. I also want to gain as much chip storage space as I can without just building the sides straight up. Im afraid of it getting to top heavy.


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 19, 2013)

*Just a better idea*

I just talked to the guy who sold me my truck (see avatar) and asked him about the Davey chip/saw box he took off. He is using it as a firewood shed! he said he wanted $3,000 for it. It's down the road from me in C.A., maybe we could U-ship it to you. There's no way you could build it for that. I'm not so good at routing photo attachments, but check out woodsman44's thread; Ex-Davey '97 F-450 4x4 chip truck to see one exactly like it. It's a 8x10 box with a 2x8 saw box up front, 12' total.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 19, 2013)

Blades of stihl said:


> I just talked to the guy who sold me my truck (see avatar) and asked him about the Davey chip/saw box he took off. He is using it as a firewood shed! he said he wanted $3,000 for it. It's down the road from me in C.A., maybe we could U-ship it to you. There's no way you could build it for that. I'm not so good at routing photo attachments, but check out woodsman44's thread; Ex-Davey '97 F-450 4x4 chip truck to see one exactly like it. It's a 8x10 box with a 2x8 saw box up front, 12' total.



You can find those boxes for alot cheaper then that. If i remember right, i seen some for sale for $1200


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, plus it's far away, but it seems like buying a used one would be cheaper than a fab shop. I'll burst his bubble and tell him he can't get 3k for it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 20, 2013)

You could probably get all the alum sheets for the bed for$3000 if you were gonna build your own.


----------



## Stumpy VRTC (Mar 21, 2013)

I did a quick estimate of materials to build a 8x6x6.5 with a 3 ft overhang over the cab and I came up with just under 3000. Havent a clue on what it will cost me to have it built but im guessing 5000 should more than cover all expenses. Thats a brand new box that fits the truck I have. Im having trouble finding a decent box that will fit the setup I have. I suppose I could always make it out of wood but over time that looks kind of cheesy!


----------



## les-or-more (Mar 21, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I have had several trucks built from the ground up. One thing I would do, and will with the next one God willing I am still here, is have the box stainless steel.



Why stainless steel?


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 24, 2013)

*Davey box*

Turns out the Davey box is 8'x8' with 2' saw box for a total length of 10'. I told the guy he was trippin' about 3K and half that would be more like it, he said fine. Maybe you could ditch the saw box and use the 8'x8' chip box by itself. Here are some pics of my recent sidewall project, the troop carrier was 12', seller cut it to 10' but didn't get to the rack sides. They are fiberglass planks and used to have a fold down bench on each side. I shaved about 100 lbs off each by ditching the bench option. Not quite ready for chips, but maybe with a big tarp.


----------



## deevo (Mar 24, 2013)

View attachment 286613



Stumpy VRTC said:


> I did a quick estimate of materials to build a 8x6x6.5 with a 3 ft overhang over the cab and I came up with just under 3000. Havent a clue on what it will cost me to have it built but im guessing 5000 should more than cover all expenses. Thats a brand new box that fits the truck I have. Im having trouble finding a decent box that will fit the setup I have. I suppose I could always make it out of wood but over time that looks kind of cheesy!



This is my 3rd year coming up with my f-450, bought it with a wood box as pictured, haven't done anything to the outside of the box. Painted a few spots, added the underbody boxes, had a custom made inside steel cabinet made last year. I can stuff a lot of chips in the truck. Perfect sized truck for my operations size at this time. If I was to get another chip truck would make it like Squad 143's box or reg steel and paint it.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, so I'll be the beatdown monkey, why not make it out of plywood? 4 sheets of 5/8" plywood, 6 2x4s and some screws? Paint it any way you want and when it rots of crushes from hitting something overhead, change out the wood. Not too easy if it's metal.

opcorn:


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 31, 2013)

*I went and took pics*

Here it is in all its glory. Turns out the seller will take whatever he can got, landowner wants it gone. I'm thinking I'll take the saw box if you want the 8x8 chip box, make offer. P.M. me if interested. I'm putting it up on marketplace as a favor to the landowner, who is grading my road.


----------

